# supercoat or optimum



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone i'm correctly feeding coprice family dog rice & chicken but it has to many fillers in it. I can't afford to feed Iams,hills science diet,proplan,advance,Eukanuba etc. But i could possibly afford supercoat or optimum. Heres the ingredients of super coat and nutritional information.
*Meat and meat by-products (from chicken and beef), wholegrain cereals (wheat and/or sorghum), wheat bran, whole linseeds, beet pulp, iodised salt, mixed natural tocopherols (vitamin E), rosemary plant extract, vitamins (A, D, E, K, B1, B6, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, choline, biotin, B12), trace minerals (iron, zinc, copper, manganese), glucosamine, chondroitin, lutein, garlic and kelp.*
nutritional information
*Crude Protein**20.0%**Crude Fat**10.0%**Salt (Sodium Chloride)**1.0%**Crude Fibre**3.5%**Calcium to Phosphorus**1.3:1**Sugar**Not Added**Linoleic Acid**1.3%**Metabolisable Energy**335 Kcal/100g*
Heres optimum ingredients
*Chicken and chicken by-products; cereal protein; corn; wheat; sorghum; rice; minerals (di-calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, zinc sulphate, ferrous sulphate, copper sulphate, potassium iodide, selenium); sugar beet pulp; beef tallow;vegetable oil; salt; vegetables; chicken digest; inulin; vitamins (A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B9, B12, C, D, E and choline); sodium tripolyphosphate (STPP); taurine; plant extracts (marigold meal, lucerne extract, tomato powder); preservative; glucosamine hydrochloride and antioxidants*.
Nutritional information









Out of supercoat and optimum which one is better i think optimum only comes in 7kg packs which cost $25 where supercoat comes in 18kg bags for $44. A 7kg bag wouldn't last long around here so i would have buy 2 or more bags which would cost $75 for 3 bags or $50 for 2 bags. To me i don't see much difference in the ingredients, But i'm not very good when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The optimum looks better for a couple of reasons. One is the higher protein level, which in the less expensive dog foods is very important as not all of that protein is going to be accessible by the dog. The other is the extra linoleic acid, which is the only amino acid that a dog can't synthesize itself and it must be added to the food. Also, they list taurine as an ingredient.
I'd go with that one.


----------

